# RE: Who could be next? Your character?



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 6, 2018)

The people are submitting their characters fast! I'm taking as many submissions I can get before the end of this month! 

Plot: In short, the story is a slice of life about a Tasmanian Wolf named Alina and a young Jackolope named Axel. Each chapter, they meet a character submitted to the comic by fans while dealing with a Draco-Serpent named Blade. It'll take place in different environments that the characters visit.


There will also be a medibang group for the comic. Follow the link below.

https://medibang.com/creators/myteam/detailTeam?teamId=6837625


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm interested but the only problem is I don't have a reference that's it.


----------



## Universe (Sep 7, 2018)

I’m interested too


----------

